# PPI Structural Engineering Reference Manual (10th Edition) & Practice Exam



## Justover (Apr 26, 2022)

Wondering what everyone's thoughts are on if getting the newest edition of the SERM is worth the money or if using the 9th edition will be sufficient for the October exam? Any one have experience with the 16-hour practice exam book?


----------



## bassist (Apr 26, 2022)

I bought the 10th Ed. SERM and the latest practice exam. In my opinion, it's a good reference to have but it definitely doesn't cover 100%. The practice exam is good though. It has some good mid-range difficulty questions and does a decent job of familiarizing you with the length of the exam. I only solved the lateral so can't comment on the vertical.


----------



## Justover (Apr 27, 2022)

bassist said:


> I bought the 10th Ed. SERM and the latest practice exam. In my opinion, it's a good reference to have but it definitely doesn't cover 100%. The practice exam is good though. It has some good mid-range difficulty questions and does a decent job of familiarizing you with the length of the exam. I only solved the lateral so can't comment on the vertical.


Did you have any of the previous editions prior to the 10th? Or just the 10th?
I have PDFs of both the 8th and 9th edition and I’m just not sure if it’s worth paying for the 10th or just using the older versions.

Are there any other references you’d recommend?


----------



## bassist (Apr 27, 2022)

I only had 10th. I think the vertical might still be the same but there are huge changes in the lateral codes specially ASCE and Seismic Manual, so I would recommend investing in the books which are based on the latest codes. Personally, I never think about the cost of a book as long as I am going to use that book professionally or in the exam. I would recommend ICC books and design examples for lateral. For vertical, any standard text covering the NCEES specs should suffice. NCSEA has a standard list of books that you may want to check out. http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/committee/docs/SE Exam Study Guide - rev. 11.25.18.pdf


----------



## Be-n (May 8, 2022)

Justover said:


> Wondering what everyone's thoughts are on if getting the newest edition of the SERM is worth the money or if using the 9th edition will be sufficient for the October exam? Any one have experience with the 16-hour practice exam book?


I passed both vertical and lateral in 2021. I took AEI class. I also bought all PPI books including SERM. I found PPI books including SERM greatly lacks seismic steel design material. You can’t pass lateral exam without good knowledge of steel design in high seismic design categories. I’m curious if newer edition of SERM covers steel for seismic more in depth. 
Newer SERM edition should cover newer codes. You don’t want to follow some good example from older edition based on ASCE7-10 or previous steel design manual. You spent too much of your valuable personal time to save a few hundreds on updated references.


----------



## Justover (May 8, 2022)

Appreciate the feedback guys. I went ahead and ordered the newest edition of the SERM as well as the PPI 16 hour practice exam. 

Interesting that the PPI lacks in seismic steel design. I have definitely heard a lot of people say that PPI doesn't sufficiently cover seismic. Thankfully, my design experience is primarily with steel and concrete foundations in high seismic areas (California) and my background prior to my design experience was with structural steel, so this should be my 'easiest' area. I'm really lacking with wood and masonry knowledge, and could defintely use some concrete refreshers.


----------



## Be-n (May 10, 2022)

Justover said:


> Appreciate the feedback guys. I went ahead and ordered the newest edition of the SERM as well as the PPI 16 hour practice exam.
> 
> Interesting that the PPI lacks in seismic steel design. I have definitely heard a lot of people say that PPI doesn't sufficiently cover seismic. Thankfully, my design experience is primarily with steel and concrete foundations in high seismic areas (California) and my background prior to my design experience was with structural steel, so this should be my 'easiest' area. I'm really lacking with wood and masonry knowledge, and could defintely use some concrete refreshers.


You should be so much ahead of me! I spent 40% of my lateral prep time for special seismic steel framing systems because I had no real life experience with SDC D or working with seismic steel design manual. 
Good luck!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 10, 2022)

Justover said:


> Appreciate the feedback guys. I went ahead and ordered the newest edition of the SERM as well as the PPI 16 hour practice exam.
> 
> Interesting that the PPI lacks in seismic steel design. I have definitely heard a lot of people say that PPI doesn't sufficiently cover seismic. Thankfully, my design experience is primarily with steel and concrete foundations in high seismic areas (California) and my background prior to my design experience was with structural steel, so this should be my 'easiest' area. I'm really lacking with wood and masonry knowledge, and could defintely use some concrete refreshers.


PPI lacks much in the way of lateral.


----------

